# Paint chip / Body shop repair place in or near York/Scarborough



## bogbloke

Hey everyone

Can anyone reccomend a decent paint chip repair or body shop in and around York or Scarborough?

I've got a chip on my car, about size of 20p piece that I need repairing and it's starting to rust, in an awkward place and don't feel confident to do it myself.

Maybe a mobile smart repair person could do the trick.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tyrefitter

Trenhams in Scarboro do repairs,,I had a RangeRover bumper painted by them about 8-9 years ago & the finish was 100%

Andy


----------

